# Heated ski poles project



## HeatUp (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi all,

We are a startup currently working on a heated ski poles concept. We are inviting skiers all over the world to collaborate in defining and designing the ski pole of the future.

It takes less than 5 mins to participate and participants will be the first to be discover the final product.

You can join the project here:

https://app.inbe.ca/en/app/public/heat-up_heat-up-grips-les-poignees-heat-up

Cheers!


----------



## WWF-VT (Aug 3, 2015)

Sounds like a dumb idea that's already been done

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=heated+ski+poles


----------



## dlague (Aug 3, 2015)

In fact there is a Patent

http://www.google.com/patents/US20030168845


----------



## HeatUp (Aug 3, 2015)

Indeed, there are several expired patents. However the concept we are developping goes beyond those patents and we also have a patent pending for our product.



> Sounds like a dumb idea that's already been done



Why do you think it is a dumb idea? Do you have cold hands or know people who do when skiing?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 3, 2015)

I already have a similar product.  It is called "warm gloves".  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## benski (Aug 3, 2015)

Nobody here needs then because we don't ski a lot of groomers and know how to dress. This product should be targeted at wealthy skiers who only go a few days a year and only ski Blues. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 3, 2015)

Where exactly is the direct correlation between skiing blue groomers and having cold hands?


----------



## ss20 (Aug 3, 2015)

What if the pole breaks?  Does the battery explode?  I'd buy 'em just to see that!


----------



## benski (Aug 4, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Where exactly is the direct correlation between skiing blue groomers and having cold hands?



You don't really get much of a workout therefore need more help staying warm. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 4, 2015)

I can't ever say that my hands have been warmer if I've skied bumps instead of groomers. 

Just admit it. Ya think only gapers need this and any good skier would be too proud to use it.

I think it's a pretty good idea and you could save money in the long run vs buying hand warmers.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 4, 2015)

benski said:


> You don't really get much of a workout therefore need more help staying warm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I think this is the exact demographic the product should be marketed to. 

And I think there are a lot of those skiers who visit here. 

Just because you or I won't use it doesn't mean he can't get rich selling them.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 4, 2015)

JimG. said:


> I think this is the exact demographic the product should be marketed to.
> 
> And I think there are a lot of those skiers who visit here.
> 
> Just because you or I won't use it doesn't mean he can't get rich selling them.


I think heated gloves are a better product.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 4, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I think heated gloves are a better product.



I tend to agree; might be tougher to incorporate batteries into a glove that fits well.

I'm always complaining I'm too warm so I rarely use them but those hand warmers are a pain to remember and get expensive if used frequently.


----------



## marcski (Aug 4, 2015)

JimG. said:


> I tend to agree; might be tougher to incorporate batteries into a glove that fits well.
> 
> I'm always complaining I'm too warm so I rarely use them but those hand warmers are a pain to remember and get expensive if used frequently.


Buy a couple of boxes at costco in the early fall and leave them in the locker in the lodge. Works very well.


----------



## dlague (Aug 4, 2015)

I rarely need hand warmers.  If you ski groomers a lot then hands can get cold fast.  Some friends of ours were complaining about there hands last season and when I asked about trails they were on they took a long blue cruiser - that is why!  Ski on trails that make you work more and hands stay warm.  I also do not have expensive gloves. $40-$50.  It was a cold winter this past season and I used hand warmers like four days.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Aug 6, 2015)

I stay warmr by skiing hardr. 
Never needed heated anything on the slopes. 
Even on groomrs. And when its coldr.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 6, 2015)

skifastr said:


> Never needed heated anything on the slopes.



Not even a hot chocolate? That's GNAR, bro


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 6, 2015)

skifastr said:


> Never needed heated anything on the slopes.


Same here.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Aug 6, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Not even a hot chocolate? That's GNAR, bro



Not even hot choco!  Coffee & lunch maybe but not hot choco. Fair point though. 
I don't think I've ever done a *full* ski day w/o stopping for lunch.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Aug 6, 2015)

The links didn't lead to any description of the project (that I could find). 
Is the end product supposed to be a ski pole with a heated handle, where your hand gets warmed through your glove? That strikes me as very inefficient.
I think a better approach would be a glove with a built in heater and big(-er) battery in the ski pole with a breakaway plug for the power lines.  For people who need more intense and/or longer lasting heat than the iron oxide packets I guess.  And who don't mind heavy poles...


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 6, 2015)

I kind of remember seeing someone wearing a heated glove last season while riding K-1. I think the product already exists.

edit: http://www.seirus.com/snow-sports-detail/1937/?ltag=snow-sports-ByTag/HTHeavy/


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 6, 2015)

I've been thinking about developing a pair of heated skis so I can get spring conditions all season long.


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 6, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> I can't ever say that my hands have been warmer if I've skied bumps instead of groomers.
> 
> Just admit it. Ya think only gapers need this and any good skier would be too proud to use it.
> 
> I think it's a pretty good idea and you could save money in the long run vs buying hand warmers.





steamboat1 said:


> I kind of remember seeing someone wearing a heated glove last season while riding K-1. I think the product already exists.
> 
> edit: http://www.seirus.com/snow-sports-detail/1937/?ltag=snow-sports-ByTag/HTHeavy/



http://www.hymini.com/html/HYmini.html
Fasten one of these to your helmet and wire it to your gloves ....the faster you ski the warmer your hands LOL


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 6, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> I've been thinking about developing a pair of heated skis so I can get spring conditions all season long.



This, I like.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## moresnow (Aug 6, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> I've been thinking about developing a pair of heated skis so I can get spring conditions all season long.



https://youtu.be/-nOMcl_rbgk


----------



## dlague (Aug 7, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> I've been thinking about developing a pair of heated skis so I can get spring conditions all season long.



Could have adjustable heat to compensate for air temp!


----------

